# Jury Service



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I have just been released from 10 days of jury service where I was not balloted to sit on a jury. However, prior to this I had no knowledge of this vital public service but what an antiquated system (Scotland). 180 people are selected and each day there is a ballot for a jury of 15. The rest are sent home and told to phone the court later that day and you get a message telling you when to report back to the court. This nonsense goes on for the whole period until you are eventually balloted into a jury or released.

The ballot takes the form of your name on a slip of paper being placed in a glass bowl and drawn out, no high tech in Scottish courts.

I cannot understand why volunteers are not asked to serve on juries, I am sure this would be better than pressed people.

Outdated system which must inconvenience lots of people all over the country.

First and last time though, cut off age is 71.

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

With volunteers you might well get those who want to be tough on crime. That would be risky in my opinion. I also think that not many would volunteer.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't know anyone who has been called on more than twice to serve on juries. Not a high price to pay for a justice system which is the envy of many countries.
And it's always possible to be excused if there is a good reason.

Also, with volunteers we might get a small army of 'dedicated, semi-professional voyeurs' as volunteers! Perish the thought!


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

I have been called up 3 times for Jury service at Luton crown court ( about the only times I have been into Luton) they have several Jury's sitting, when I was there there was about 50 of us.
They just called out names as and when they needed a jury, in my times there I sat on 4 cases, found it all quite intresting.


Barry


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

I have just had to send back the form they give you when you are told you may be called for jury duty. There was a comprehensive list of occupations and reasons that you could be ruled out but sadly I didn't fit into any of them, I hope I don't get called until after the summer, (LOL, summer?) a cosy courtroom in the winter would fill my time better 

Jim.


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

About fifteen years ago I was called up for jury service, we were prewired that there was a big case that could last six weeks. I was chosen for this one and was on it for six months! At the end the judge offered us all letters to say we did not need to do jury service ever again as he felt we had done our bit.
I declined the letter as I would be happy to do it again, it is fortunate that I work for a very large company I don't know how a small company would be able to have someone off that long.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, I was sent for three times but the last time I was about to move to France so they gratiously allowed me to skip it. I still have the letter saying I need not do it again.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've never been called.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

When I served I was for birching/hanging for most of them, :wink2:


tony0


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My first time was a manslaughter at the Old Bailey. A truck driver had annihilated a Pakistani in a small van. As I had been a truck driver and could see how it happened we got him off.
Same court and time as Savundra Fire Auto & Marine.

Second time was a fraud case at the county court. It was to be long and complicated so they asked for people who could spare six or more weeks. I volunteered as I could walk to the court and have a cheap breakfast. One day of legal submissions and it was thrown out. I was fed up.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> When I served I was for birching/hanging for most of them, :wink2:
> 
> tony0


You know what Tony?

I think most of us could have guessed that.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> When I served I was for birching/hanging for most of them, :wink2:
> 
> tony0


A bit harsh for riding a bike with no lights? :surprise:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

747 said:


> A bit harsh for riding a bike with no lights? :surprise:


For you I would have insisted :kiss:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

erneboy said:


> You know what Tony?
> 
> I think most of us could have guessed that.


Note only "most", I'd have guessed at "all".


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Stanner said:


> Note only "most", I'd have guessed at "all".


For you, jaywalking and above it would have been the black cap :kiss:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This Gemmy bloke seems to have a serious problem with other people > >


----------

